# You Don't Mess with the Zohan



## Bender (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone see this movie?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwoBOd1MVIg[/YOUTUBE]


Funny and retarded  

That's what I think

This movie was so insulting towards middle eastern people that I saw a middle eastern family walked out the theater.


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 13, 2008)

It ruins the excuse it could have had of being "typcial Adam Sandler fare" with the handful of awkward and counterproductive attempts it makes to state serious things about the conflicts in the middle east.  I found the pacing unpleasant, the jokes lowbrow, and the experience long.

I saw the movie for free, but I still feel ripped off.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 13, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *Funny and retarded*
> 
> That's what I think



That basically sums up what I thought of the movie as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, but I don't think I'm going to experience any "funny", and experience a whole lot of "retarded."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

Fuck the middle eastern sensibilities. Seemed like a decently humorous movie from the trailers. I'll catch it on DVD.


----------



## Wilham (Jun 13, 2008)

I saw it and felt it lacked. I should've waited til it came out on dvd.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 13, 2008)

There was seriously not ONE funny part in this movie for me.  People keep saying that you have to know Jewish people to think this is funny, but I'm from South Florida and know lots of Jews......still not funny...at all.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jun 13, 2008)

Jokes were lame, forgettable characters, and had no real..."plot." I couldn't even stay focused.


----------



## Spiral (Jun 13, 2008)

i saw it with a couple friends today.

i only stayed in the theater cause of Emmanuelle Chriqui. 
i laughed at how dumb it was, but i dont really think it's worth it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 13, 2008)

it's so stupid and random it's funny, if that type of humor works for you. may not be worth a theater watch, but i'd say it's worth a view online or on dvd


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2008)

Haven't seen, don't really have any desire to it.  I'm burned out on Adam Sandler's brand of comedy.  He's going to need to find a way to reinvent himself or something.

I will say this though...the female lead Emmanuelle Chriqui is pretty cute.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2008)

This movie was dumb even by Adam Sandler standards, but I got what I come for; the celluloid equivalent of a night with a bottle of vodka.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> There was seriously not ONE funny part in this movie for me.  People keep saying that you have to know Jewish people to think this is funny, *but I'm from South Florida and know lots of Jews*......still not funny...at all.



Yeah well I'm from middle Florida, and have jewish relatives.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations?  I don't know what you're getting at.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> Congratulations?  I don't know what you're getting at.



Pointless oneupmanship!

Get with the program!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah well I'm from middle Florida, and have jewish relatives.


Oh yeah? I used to have neighbors that were Greek, and the father was whatever the religious equivalent to a pastor was for Greeks.


BOOYAH!
/thread


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 16, 2008)

Had the potential to be great with the slapstick stuff, but was sorely lacking... Not Sandler's best work.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 16, 2008)

i might go see this movie, because adam sandler is (kinda) funny, and cuz i know At least one moviee i wanna see will fail (hopefully NOT WALL E), so i gotta fill the void with SOMETHING


----------



## alizah (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought it was funny in an over-the-top "I'm politically incorrect, but what are you gonna do about it?" kind of way.  Maybe it was funnier for actual Jews/Israelis/Palestinians who probably got some more of the jokes such as the ongoing Fizzy Bubblech joke and the whole concept of Zohan being an exaggeration of the strength of the Israeli army, as well as being an extreme characterization of a stereotypical pushtak.  I'll admit I found some parts outright disgusting and vulgar, but overall it was a decent movie.


----------



## dwabn (Jun 17, 2008)

This movie was simply epic, funniest movie of the summer so far.

it so random sometimes its just ridiculous and that makes it just hilarious(like the guy standing on the sealing wtf  )

also the main girl is bangin.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah well I'm from middle Florida, and have jewish relatives.



Yeah well I'm Israeli

/thread

Anyway the movie looks dumb, I haven't even bothered to see it. Sandler hasn't done a funny movie in a while.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks MUCH better then ' I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry' then again a few people told me Zohan is like ' I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry' except with middle easterner's. I still gonna see Hancock and Kung Fu Panda before this.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Yeah well I'm Israeli



Yeah well...Fuck you.

<_<...>_>

Movie looks like shit.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> It looks MUCH better then ' I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry' then again a few people told me Zohan is like ' I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry' except with middle easterner's. I still gonna see Hancock and Kung Fu Panda before this.



I liked I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry better.  Zohan was funny, but as said before it was also retarded.  I think people would find Zohan more offensive than Chuck & Larry.  Atleast in Chuck & Larry you see the  discrimination and misconceptions of gay people and you see Chuck & Larry get involved in it even if they weren't gay themselves.  They got to learn about the gay community and gained respect for them and eventually see them stand up for them.  In Zohan, it's just another retarded joke after another insulting middle eastern people.  They try to make it in the end that both sides stop fighting and learn to be friends.  But it's all rushed and the villains that brought them together are nothing more than corporate sleazebags and trailer park white trash.  It was all handled poorly.  I did get some good laughs from the movie, but I didn't think it was that good.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I saw this about a week ago and I didn't even laugh once. All they did was cheap jokes that had no overall connection to the existing plot. I just miss the old days where Sandler movies made me laugh like Happy Gilmore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

Gilmore. Happy Gilmore. 

Sounds like a shitty movie.


----------



## Clue (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't think it was funny at all.  I kept waiting to and wanting to laugh, but it didn't happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you see the part when he made a crude reference to something sexual? 

I know that *had *to be funny! Sex jokes never fail!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 21, 2008)

Saw it online. Very funny, very good. Not worth a ticket though.

One part I loved most was when they discussed politics. And were saying about tapping the different first ladies, too fucking lol.


----------



## aramik (Jun 23, 2008)

Meh, it was OK.

:/ nothing special.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you see the part when he made a crude reference to something sexual?
> 
> I know that *had *to be funny! Sex jokes never fail!



Except for Mike Myers.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 23, 2008)

I just came back from the theater, and I enjoyed this movie so much! 
I might not be too objective, because I'm an israeli, but it was so damn funny.. alot of israeli jokes that other people from other countries might not understand, israeli music, israeli actors.. great movie


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought there one or two funny scenes and thats all it waste of  my money really


----------

